# Refurbed alloys



## littlejack

Evening guys and girls:wave:

Here'sa couple of pictures of my recently refurbed alloys


----------



## MarkyVectra

they look very nice. where did you have them done?


----------



## J1ODY A

Vec C SRI alloys?

Look nice

Sent via tapadapawapaslappatalk


----------



## -Simon-

Nice work....


----------



## Trip tdi

Like the wheels, they have a nice silver flake to them, look very smart.


----------



## Dannbodge

I'm going Corsa D alloys.

They look very nice.


----------



## MarkyVectra

They look like Vectra C SRI facelift alloys to me


----------



## Nally

Dannbodge said:


> I'm going Corsa D alloys.
> 
> They look very nice.


I am with you looks to high profile to be Sri I could be mistaken tho


----------



## J1ODY A

Dannbodge said:


> I'm going Corsa D alloys.
> 
> They look very nice.





Nally said:


> I am with you looks to high profile to be Sri I could be mistaken tho


They will be 17s...

Sent via tapadapawapaslappatalk


----------



## Dannbodge

J1ODY A said:


> They will be 17s...
> 
> Sent via tapadapawapaslappatalk


Although they are 5 stud so could be veccy


----------



## Azonto

His avatar could be a clue..?


----------



## J1ODY A

Dannbodge said:


> Although they are 5 stud so could be veccy


Having owned 3 vec Bs and a vec C I am confident lol

Sent via tapadapawapaslappatalk


----------



## littlejack

MarkyVectra said:


> they look very nice. where did you have them done?


Had them done at the wheel specialists in cwmbran....They're off an 07 vectra sri.. I Recently purchased them off ebay for the tidy sum of £155..Just need to sort out some tyres now


----------



## Huw

How much was the refurb?


----------



## littlejack

Huw said:


> How much was the refurb?


it cost £280 all in.. Although i had a small discount of around £30 because they weren't on the car and i was in no rush to get them back.. Hope this helps HUW

steve


----------



## Huw

Not a bad price, comparable to what my local place charges.


----------



## brutalbobby

I have been meaning to get around to doing the wheels on the wife's jeep as the dishes were curbed and the white worm had set in. I did 2, which took me forever, 5 hours but not a bad result I think.
Sorry about photo quality.
Before:-














After:-
Used my dremmel for the curbing and 80 grit,240 grit, and 800 grit before i got bored.


----------



## brutalbobby

As you can tell not very good with computers, took me just as long to put these photo's up as it did refurbing the wheels.


----------



## carpet3

They look good


----------



## Jonathank

I hope you were suitably brutal with the wife Bobby for putting you to all that trouble.:wall:

I'd recommend Afan Tyres in Port Talbot for wheel refurbs. They did my Superb superbly about a year ago and they still look great. £55 a wheel then, maybe a bit more now but you'd have to call them.


----------



## Eaglepete

Azonto said:


> His avatar could be a clue..?


This .... :thumb: :lol:


----------



## BM-Addict

Took a friends alloys to PPS Powder Coating at Hirwaun a few weeks ago.

18" Mercedes wheels with paint lifting and flaking, and with corrosion underneath
but no significant damage.

Chemical dipped, blasted, powder coated and then clear coated.

Good finish, very happy.

Cost £30 per wheel. Cannot fault that! 

Would definetly recommend, but if your wheels need repairs phone them first.

01685 810066

Roland :thumb:


----------



## bazz

that looks a top job they have done


----------

